# OPC und Visual Basic 6



## Daredevil (5 März 2005)

Ich bin Berufsschüler (Energieelektroniker) und ich kenn mich noch nicht so gut mit SPS - Programmierung aus und weiß auch noch nicht so ganz genau wie ein OPC - Server funktioniert. Ich möchte zwecks Visualisierung mit VB6 die Daten die vom OPC - Server kommen in eine Text datei schreiben und die dann mit PHP auslesen um dann im Browser zustände darstellen zu können. Wie kann ich die Daten vom OPC - Server mit VB6 auslesen? Ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit VB.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 März 2005)

Hallo,

Beispielcode für Client-Programmierung finden Sie hier:

http://www.opcconnect.com/

Es wäre auch möglich, für den Zugriff auf den OPC-Server 
fertige Client Controls zu verwenden, z. B. die von uns:

http://www.deltalogic.de/download/s7-opc-server.htm

Falls Ihnen der von Ihnen angegebene Lösungsweg nicht 
zwinged ist könnten Sie auch gleich einen OPC-Server mit 
*integriertem Webserver *verwenden, z. B.

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-opc-server.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

